# CIRCULAR NEEDLE STORAGE IDEAS?



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I keep my circular needles in the plastic cases they come in but I wish I could figure out a way to store them opened so they are less 'curly' when I use them. 
Any ideas for that anyone???


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is an idea that is easy to make if you have some empty spools from thread.

http://www.pieknits.com/blog/2007/01/tutorial_new_sew_circular_need.html

There are lots of other ideas out there. I use to use a clear zipper pencil case like the ones the kids use for school but they are still rolled to fit in the case. I made one of these some time back for a friend and painted the spools and it worked pretty good.

If you want other ideas do a search for storage for knitting circular needles, there are lot of links with ideas.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

use the 'search' box above....hundreds of replies to this question...


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Here is an idea that is easy to make if you have some empty spools from thread.
> 
> http://www.pieknits.com/blog/2007/01/tutorial_new_sew_circular_need.html
> 
> ...


THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! WHAT A GREAT IDEA!! THE LINK WAS A GOD SEND! IT'S THE FIRST THING I'LL WORK ON AFTER THE NEW YEAR... 
IT'S SO DIFFICULT TO WORK ON THE CIRC. NEEDLES WHEN THEY HAVE A MIND OF THEIR OWN! lol! 
MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> mombr4 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an idea that is easy to make if you have some empty spools from thread.
> ...


Your very welcome, they are really easy to make and you can paint them, I sprayed the one I made for a friend years ago and she is still using it.

Hope you have a Happy Holiday.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I hang mine and that works well. It happens I have cupboard door handles in the utility room each of which can accommodate half a dozen circulars. There must be other types of hangers one could hang on a wall or inside a cupboard or cabinet that would fill the bill.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> I keep my circular needles in the plastic cases they come in but I wish I could figure out a way to store them opened so they are less 'curly' when I use them.
> Any ideas for that anyone???


I use a soft tackle bag from Bass Pro Shops. http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Finesse-Binder-Bags-or-Replacement-Pages/product/37109/83141

On one side I have all my interchangeable needles and cables. Each needle size is a separate zip-lock page, each length of cable also in a separate page.

On the other side is all the fixed length needles, each size in a separate page with length noted. All pages are labeled with easy to read adhesive labels.

The front and back outer lids each have zippered compartments that holds all kinds of neat things!

All my needles are in one place and easy to take anywhere.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have the "Della Q Grand circular knitting case. It holds all of my needles nicely. I still have to wind them a bit, but the case sleeves allow the cables to relax so that hwen I am ready to use them they aren't all curly. You can find this on the Della Q website. Another option is the Namaste Circular needle case. It has an accordian style opening and labeling system and can be found at kyarns.com Kind of wish I had gotten this one. Lots cheaper and not as likely to wear out any time soon. Also easier to store on a shelf.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mine are tied together at present, I have found that elastic bands perish onto the needles- not a good idea. I remember noticing a solution on KP quite some time back, using little plumbing tubes which could be screwed together. It allowed the needles to hang, and graded them as well. I have my needle gauge always to hand when I am using the ordinary circulars


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I keep mine in a large cake tin. I think I will have to try the spools for some of them as they curl too much.


----------



## historiclady (Apr 8, 2011)

I hang a wreath hanger in my closet and hang the circulars over the wreath hook. They can stretch out and unwind


----------



## MaryW22 (Jun 26, 2011)

You could do something similar with toilet paper or paper towel rolls. I hot glued mine into a triangular shape that sits on my craft room shelf. You could paint or cover with decorative paper.


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

http://www.pieknits.com/blog/2007/01/tutorial_new_sew_circular_need.html

I actually made this and use it! It works great. There is only one needle that refuses to "uncurl", but it was a no-name brand - came in the mail with something & I have no idea who made it. The cable is very thick - I only use it as a last resort.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Here is an idea that is easy to make if you have some empty spools from thread.
> 
> http://www.pieknits.com/blog/2007/01/tutorial_new_sew_circular_need.html
> 
> ...


You could even use spools with thread still on them - looks Great hanging on the wall.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Somewhere I read that if you have a 3 ring binder and get zip-lock storage bags and make three holes (to fit on the rings this was a useful way of storing them, you could start with the smalles size and work up to the bigger size..give it a thought it might be what you're looking for...


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

This is crazy but I have a floor lamp that the top of it I am able to hang the circular needles on it. I am tired of the curly cable fight so for now this will work.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Do a search on KP for this topic. A few months ago there was a very lively sharing on how people stored their needles.


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

MaryW22 said:


> You could do something similar with toilet paper or paper towel rolls. I hot glued mine into a triangular shape that sits on my craft room shelf. You could paint or cover with decorative paper.


I like this idea better than using the empty thread spools as not all the thread spools have openings wide enough to accommodate the larger sized needles. Using the toilet paper rolls seems more practical.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hendrika said:


> MaryW22 said:
> 
> 
> > You could do something similar with toilet paper or paper towel rolls. I hot glued mine into a triangular shape that sits on my craft room shelf. You could paint or cover with decorative paper.
> ...


good recycling idea..thanks..


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

I use those little 9x6 zippered pockets that go in 3 ring binders... I have one for each size needle. I clip them all together with a snap ring. Very portable. And when I get new needles, dipping the center nylon section into boiling water in a large, flat pan for a few seconds and then holding them straight while it cools for a few more seconds straightens them right out. Been doing it this way for years.


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

I store each size in it's own separate 9x6 inch zippered pouch that goes into a 3 ring binder,but I hook all the pouches together with a clip ring. Very portable. And when you get a new needle, dipping the curly center section into a large flat pan with 1/2" of boiling water for a few seconds, then holding the needles straight out until it cools, straightens the nylon center part right out. Been doing this for years!


----------



## GGailS (May 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all you lovely ladies!
I now keep mine in a CD Holder that I bought at the $Store - Every needle has it's own "page" and the size is marked on that page.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Here is an idea that is easy to make if you have some empty spools from thread.
> 
> http://www.pieknits.com/blog/2007/01/tutorial_new_sew_circular_need.html
> 
> If you do not have enough wooden spools, how about buying a small size of PVC pipe at the hardware store and cutting some short lengths?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I bought an accordion file case that looks like a small suit case with a handle and a flap that clips shut at Walmart in the office supply area for about $13.00. It has 26 pockets and is about 15" wide, 12" tall and expands to about 6" deep. I labeled the tabs from 0 through 17 and slipped the needles in the appropriate spaces. I have a needle sizer gauge in the next slot, and you have room for a few patterns in the spaces which are left. The case is black, and can be fabric painted to taste. It can be easily carried around with you and keeps the sizes separated but handy and easy to find. Before that I had used a Rubbermaid Keeper snap case and had the needles in zip bags labeled with the sizes. It was a pain to rummage through and find the bag with the size I wanted, but at least they were in one place on top of my file cabinet. So far, I like the accordion file case better.



EdnaD1 said:


> I keep my circular needles in the plastic cases they come in but I wish I could figure out a way to store them opened so they are less 'curly' when I use them.
> Any ideas for that anyone???


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

what a great idea with the spools will try to make that after the new year and the pro bass shop bag love that for my quilting was gonna try to make one but this is so much simpler thank you so much for making my life so much easier


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a Circular Solutions canvas organizer. It hangs off a hanger and has horizontal numbered slots all the way down. I hang all my needles there. Each opening can take quite a few.


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

I store all of my 29" circulars in a round tin box and all of the 24" circulars in another round tin box. I keep a knitting gauge handy to check the size to make sure i get the one I need.


----------



## maeve36 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'll have to try hanging my needles. One way to label them is to use those square tabs used to close bread bags. I put the size on these with a permanent pen and clip onto the cable.

Mary


----------



## anne64 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm new to circular needles but I put them on a hanger. I warm them under warm water them i hang them on a hanger with clothes pins.Let them hang.thats as straight as I can get them. I hoppe this helps someone.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I have also seen a simple wall hanging (not unlike a quilted style) with strips of wide hem tape in rows. Mark each one with size with a laundry marker and run the needle thru each "row".


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Someone mentioned fighting with the curly cables. You never have to fight with them if you just put them in a frying pan filled with water and let the water heat up till the cables relax.

it works like a charm.

I store my circulars in an empty CD zippered case - small, portable and easy to handle.


----------



## wyldeflowyr (Sep 24, 2011)

I keep mine in one of those round cookie tins you can find this time of year - it's big enough around so that the needles won't curl up tight.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

I use this big binder that has a zipper like for school and put plastic page savers in them and put one set in each page saver, works cool because I just flip through the pages and it is on my bookshelf... Just an idea....


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh and Merry Christmas every one!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sounds a good Idea, for a wall hung, solution. I have wall space, and little drawer space- this could be quite decorative!
oh, and we are up to Happy Boxing day to every one! having a major battle with my camera system, hope to be able to post a photo or two eventually!


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

I spent a weekend trying to make circ organizers out of craft foam ... I sewed it, I slit it, I punched it.

Photos here:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/AmyClaire/concept-for-a-circular-needle-organizer

*Two days later* a g/f gifted me with a professionally made canvas hanging organizer -- but it starts at 1 and does not handle metric or half sizes. This is a huge problem for me because I have a lot of sock sized needles -- zeroes, one-and-a-halfs -- and then there's the whole 4.0 vs 4.25 size-6 issue when you need a long circ for a body and a MATCHING short circ for a sleeve. I might get out the sewing machine and subdivide some of the sections, turn it over, and write new sizes on the reverse.


----------



## imtired2ru (Nov 9, 2011)

No new idea about storage but when you want to use your circular needles use a hairdryer on the circular part of the needles to straighten them out


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Take a Card Board shipping tube and punch holes into it from side to side and thread the Needles through it.
You can also use plumbing Pipe and do the same.
You might even mark the Needle Size on the Holder just below
the Needles.

At the very top, thread a string through for hanging it up.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

I brought a little makeup suitcase and got ssome modeleling clay and have them aall layed out in their and it works brilliantly


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I boil water and dip the cable in.. wait a few seconds and then hold it by the needle ends and stretch it until it cools. I then clip it onto a plastic hanger using clothes pins. This keeps the curl out. I mark on the hanger the size.


----------



## SusieP (Mar 16, 2011)

I use a "Accordingon stlye" file folder. Bough it at the Walmart for about $3.00- It has 26 (alphabet) pockets so I Just labled them with sizes and Put each size in it's own pocket -No tangles, I know what sizes I have, and I what size I need. I put a needle sizer in the front (just to check myself) and Still have room for a Wish List! Also slipped my 000-1 mini sock Needles in here to keep safe.


----------



## SusieP (Mar 16, 2011)

Also I have been buying Red Line Cirular needles - AWSOME!!!
Very Flexable and Light! When I Can afford them they are what I buy!


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

I use an old scarf and hand it on a hanger so that the fringe ends meet. Then I feed the circular needles thru it and let the point hang down. Gravity takes care of the straitening. I also tie a needles gauge onto the hanger as well, so I can get the right size at the first try. I hang mine on the back of my craft door on a wreath hanger. Hopes this helps. Have a great new year!


----------



## Rosecyr (Jul 5, 2011)

This is awesome, Can't wait to make this!!


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

some really great ideas here, that solve my problem.... thanks for sharing


----------



## charitysmama (Dec 11, 2011)

Several years ago I made a sewing kit out of a placemat and zip lock bags. I used the zip lock bags with the zipper tab. You lay several on the bag with the ends meeting in the middle of the placemat and you can use different sizes. I used 6 large ones and 2 small ones. You sew the ends of the bags up the middle of the placemat. I added velcro on each end of the placemat and handles on the outside. I sewed a strip of wide heavy ribbon down the middle of the placemat over the ends of the bags (sewed on each side of the ribbon). I am going to make another one and mark it for the diffenent size circular needles. Very easy to make. Here is a website that tells you how to do it, but she has you sew a zipper to the edges of the placemat. I just closed it with velcro. www.soyouwanna.com/make-accessories-kit-out-placemat-30134.html


----------



## charitysmama (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is another more clear website: www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=283977.0


----------



## susiehooperbillstein (Nov 28, 2011)

first of all, to straighten them, put a fry pan with 1" of water to boil on the stove and dip the flexible part i the boiling water for 5 seconds, then pull the 2 mail parts of the needle apart to straighte n the cord...once you do this the cord eill not curl again if you store them by needle size in a large zip lock baggie per needle size.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

I think those using warm water are on the somthing. I was using DP needles the other night and the cable was so stubborn that I was dropping stitches. I realized that the cable is just like the cord for string trimmers for grass cutting. I get my trimmer cord from Country Home Products and they recommend storing it in a plastic bag with a damp sponge and that WORKS. To me, the knitting problem happens when the cable is stiff - wouldn't matter if it were straight or curly - and I know putting the trimmer cord in dampness keeps it flexible so I'm going to give the damp-sponge storage method a try.


----------



## judord (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow, that is a really cool idea! I have to try it!


----------



## Sandiz (Jan 17, 2011)

What a great idea. 
Cute, quick, inexpensive and recycled!
I have tried CD storage cases and that did not work. 
Thank you.....


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

SusieP said:


> Also I have been buying Red Line Cirular needles - AWSOME!!!
> Very Flexable and Light! When I Can afford them they are what I buy!


If you like pointy needles, the Chiaogoo lace needles are sharper than the Chiaogoo red line needles, and they're my favorite. I'm lucky enough to have a LYS that carries them: Yarn Cloud in Woodbridge, VA.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I use a 3 ring binder and a gallon Baggie for each size. I do most of my knitting on circular needles and double points, so all of each size goes in a numbered bag. My straights I keep in pretty vases.


----------



## mmacknits (Jan 27, 2011)

i actually keep my 14" straight needles in a wine bottle container that is round and is made of heavy cardboard i think, you get them a Joann's and they are for gift giving with a lid on top and a cord handle, it works really great.


----------



## wadnilmom (May 21, 2011)

I have metal storage shelves in my 'crafty' closet area, and I just thread my circular needles through the empty screw holes on the shelf supports! Works great!


----------



## mmacknits (Jan 27, 2011)

i actually keep my 14" straight needles in a wine bottle container that is round and is made of heavy cardboard i think, you get them a Joann's and they are for gift giving with a lid on top and a cord handle, it works really great.

from mmacknits


----------



## Flkathie (Dec 21, 2011)

I put mine in a plastic file storage box using one hanging file folder for each size. I label each folder with both the number size and the mm's and that way I can put my Tunisian crochet hooks with the circular needle of the same size (mm's not letter size) Since the box has a hinged lid that latches I just close it up and take it with me when I go someplace!


----------



## Joy Hoffmann (Oct 23, 2011)

What about a trouser's coat hanger. You could use the clamps at each end to hang your needles on. Joy


----------



## katgee (Aug 6, 2011)

HI, I MADE CIRCULAR NEEDLE HOLDER WITH ORDINARY ZIP LOCK STORAGE BAGS AND IT IS GREAT. USE QUART SIZE ZIPLOCK BAGS (FREEZER BAGS MAY BE HEAVIER) PUT TWO HOLE PUNCH HOLES ON THE BOTTOM OF BAG ON EACH SIDE AND PUT PAPER RINGS THRU THE HOLES. TO PUT TOGETHER LIKE A BINDER. PUT YOU CIRCULAR NEEDLES INSIDE BAG(MAKE ONE FOR EACH SIZE AND LABEL) . IT IS SO EASY FOR ME TO FIND MY NEEDLES. I MADE ONE FOR MY MOTHER-IN-LAW AND ONE FOR A LADY IN HER KNITTING CLASS. IF ANY QUESTIONS DON'T HESITATE TO EMAIL ME , ENJOY! KATHY


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wadnilmom said:


> I have metal storage shelves in my 'crafty' closet area, and I just thread my circular needles through the empty screw holes on the shelf supports! Works great!


Curious to know how big the biggest needle your system can take, is? Surely the holes can be a little on the small side? certainly is so with my metal storage shelves!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Joy Hoffmann said:


> What about a trouser's coat hanger. You could use the clamps at each end to hang your needles on. Joy


with some coat hanger's you might be able to use ordinary clothes pegs- the variety with a hinge- to take a multiplicity of needles- you have given me an idea for what I might try- thanks, lol.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

My DH made me this wooden rack to hang my circs on It's been only a few weeks, and I amazed how they have started to relax.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Granalou said:


> My DH made me this wooden rack to hang my circs on It's been only a few weeks, and I amazed how they have started to relax.


would it be possible to photograph the reverse, if your husband does not mind sharing his skills!? I enjoy a bit of carpentry, but don't quite follow how the board supports the cables- really looks great though! lol


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Granalou said:
> 
> 
> > My DH made me this wooden rack to hang my circs on It's been only a few weeks, and I amazed how they have started to relax.
> ...


I'm away for the holidays so cannot send a photo of the reverse side now, but the needles go through the wood. My DH used a drillpress and drilled holes through the width of the wood. The back is just a flat surface. Hope this explains it to you. Happy Holidays.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> mombr4 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an idea that is easy to make if you have some empty spools from thread.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Granalou- many thanks, without the drill press, beyond the ability of my current tool kit, but a lovely Idea that I will be working on at some stage!


----------



## singingknitter (Nov 28, 2011)

I purchased an 'official' circular needle hanger some years ago that I love. It is simply a double layer of canvas about 8 inches wide and 2 feet long with stitching from side to side to form pockets that the needles slip through. It is similar to the spools idea but wider which supports more of the needle. Every pocket is marked with the needle size.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

I keep my circs in a Circular Solution hanger. It fits on a regular clothing hanger and stays in my coat closet. Takes sizes from 0 to 17. Works great. Probably have at least 50 needles there. A couple of my long time friends have passed away and their families gave me their leftovers. I do try to share with new knitters, after all you can only use 2 circulars at one time.

knittykitty


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

singingknitter said:


> I purchased an 'official' circular needle hanger some years ago that I love. It is simply a double layer of canvas about 8 inches wide and 2 feet long with stitching from side to side to form pockets that the needles slip through. It is similar to the spools idea but wider which supports more of the needle. Every pocket is marked with the needle size.


Brilliantly, simple idea! would not necessarily have to be canvas, but some other firm weave fabric- definitely on my 'to do' list!!


----------



## wadnilmom (May 21, 2011)

I don't know...I haven't measured the holes, and my circular needle collection is still relatively small (needle size as well as quantity)...good question, though. Idea: Buy a "S" hook from hardware and put it through the shelf hole, then any size circular could hang from the hook...


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

historiclady said:


> I hang a wreath hanger in my closet and hang the circulars over the wreath hook. They can stretch out and unwind


Great idea! Thanks! Will try anything to "uncurl" them.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hendrika said:


> MaryW22 said:
> 
> 
> > You could do something similar with toilet paper or paper towel rolls. I hot glued mine into a triangular shape that sits on my craft room shelf. You could paint or cover with decorative paper.
> ...


Yes...and recycling the rolls is always a good thing. I use toilet paper rolls to hold my extension cords neatly & the cords on my hair dryer, curling iron, iron, etc...anything with a long cord! 
My grandparents were both born & raised in Montreal, Canada until the early 1920s when they can to the USA & I've been there twice. Beautiful in summer & fall.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

cheridachat said:


> I use those little 9x6 zippered pockets that go in 3 ring binders... I have one for each size needle. I clip them all together with a snap ring. Very portable. And when I get new needles, dipping the center nylon section into boiling water in a large, flat pan for a few seconds and then holding them straight while it cools for a few more seconds straightens them right out. Been doing it this way for years.


I have put my cables in hot tap water to held them staight. It helps a lot. I was afraid to try the boiling water, not being sure what they're made of... Thanks!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I bought an accordion file case that looks like a small suit case with a handle and a flap that clips shut at Walmart in the office supply area for about $13.00. It has 26 pockets and is about 15" wide, 12" tall and expands to about 6" deep. I labeled the tabs from 0 through 17 and slipped the needles in the appropriate spaces. I have a needle sizer gauge in the next slot, and you have room for a few patterns in the spaces which are left. The case is black, and can be fabric painted to taste. It can be easily carried around with you and keeps the sizes separated but handy and easy to find. Before that I had used a Rubbermaid Keeper snap case and had the needles in zip bags labeled with the sizes. It was a pain to rummage through and find the bag with the size I wanted, but at least they were in one place on top of my file cabinet. So far, I like the accordion file case better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got one of those for my husband to keep his papers in but, being a man, he didn't use it so it's empty! It sounds big enough to keep the cables from becoming so tightly curled! Since I have the case I'll try that first!! Thanks!!!


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I had purchased a small "chest" at a local Alco store for my doll maintenance things like curlers, combs, scissors, etc. 
Then, it occured to me that it would be perfect for my needles...it has 6 drawers, about 4 inches deep, 12 inches wide, and 18" long. Now, my circs "rest" as they like, and I like it because they are handy, and organized. I have them organized by brand now. Oh, and I keep the cables together at one end by using a plastic spiral that was meant to keep DPNs together when project is not in work. 
Some time back, I had tried a large notebook, but didn't like the hassel of flipping the "pages" of plastic pockets to get the needles. Now, my needles are very handy, and the chest "looks" good too!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

I hang mine on a coat hanger


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

imtired2ru said:


> No new idea about storage but when you want to use your circular needles use a hairdryer on the circular part of the needles to straighten them out


Sounds good! I've tried to just slide my fingers tightly down the cable several times while pulling them. It's rough on the fingers though. I've rubbed the cable back & forth on my leg (with jeans on!) or chair arm but it doesn't make enough heat so the hair dryer should work well. 
Also tried hot tap water & holding straight until the cable cool but it was hot enough so someone else said they put it in boiling water a few second & then hold straight until cool. I knew "heat" was the answer but looks like there are several way to heat them.
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

knittykitty said:


> I keep my circs in a Circular Solution hanger. It fits on a regular clothing hanger and stays in my coat closet. Takes sizes from 0 to 17. Works great. Probably have at least 50 needles there. A couple of my long time friends have passed away and their families gave me their leftovers. I do try to share with new knitters, after all you can only use 2 circulars at one time.
> 
> knittykitty


Couldn't find this specific thing online anywhere but it sounds very easy to make one! I can make sure I have enough room to separate, not only the sizes, but the lengths too. Thanks!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Hendrika said:
> 
> 
> > MaryW22 said:
> ...


Done it! Wrapped the tp rolls with pretty paper from my presents and hung it with ribbon from the same presents. Yay me!


----------



## MaryW22 (Jun 26, 2011)

Just goes to show how crafty us knitters can be.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

I once read on this site, to use a blow dryer that you use for drying hair, to straighten them out. I put all of mine in pencilcases labeled for different sizes & in binders.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

The plastic coil bracelet key holders can be cut to make "coils" to hold your ndls together---whether they are dp's or strights.
Do a search for knitting needle storage on KP. Lots of wonderful ideas, including a hanging holder made from old jeans.


myfanwy said:


> mine are tied together at present, I have found that elastic bands perish onto the needles- not a good idea. I remember noticing a solution on KP quite some time back, using little plumbing tubes which could be screwed together. It allowed the needles to hang, and graded them as well. I have my needle gauge always to hand when I am using the ordinary circulars


----------



## Sleepystitcher (May 20, 2013)

sorry.......meant to reply to a specific poster. I've deleted this and re-posted.


----------



## Sleepystitcher (May 20, 2013)

Deeknits said:


> I use a soft tackle bag from Bass Pro Shops. http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Finesse-Binder-Bags-or-Replacement-Pages/product/37109/83141
> 
> On one side I have all my interchangeable needles and cables. Each needle size is a separate zip-lock page, each length of cable also in a separate page.
> 
> ...


I realize I'm really late to this discussion, but I LOVE your solution!! I have searched all the knitting supply websites and nothing I've found has been the right solution for me. But this.........it's perfect for me!! I can combine stuff I have in a variety of containers all in one place! I live only about a mile from a BassPro shop, so I'm going to see if they carry it and the refill pages in the store. Not only will it work great for me, the price is fantastic as well. Thank you so much for this excellent idea!!


----------



## WinifredW (Jan 31, 2015)

I used a Command hook on the wall of my sewing room closet and have draped my needles on it.


----------

